# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Plompen (Heemstede)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Plompen 

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk E.F.G.M. Plompen, Heemstede

Adres: Zandvoortselaan 71, Heemstede

Website: www.docvadis.nl/praktijkefgmplompen


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Plompen?*

----------

